# [SOLVED] How to configure router firewall to stop websites



## sucr (Aug 19, 2011)

I am new to firewalls and I am trying to make mine block specific websites but so far have had no success. Here are the settings I am using in the router's admin area:

Security > Firewall > General

Active firewall

Security > Firewall > Rules

Active
Packet Direction: WAN to LAN
Action for Matched Packets: Drop
 Source Address: 92.123.149.15 (IP address of website I want to stop)
Destination Address: any
Services: Any(UDP), Any(TCP)
Schedule: all day, everyday

I apply the settings, but I can still go to the website on any computer on the network.

What am I doing wrong?


----------



## gcavan (Aug 13, 2009)

*Re: How to configure router firewall to stop websites*

This config will stop the specific website from accessing your network, but will not stop your network from accessing the site.

swap source and destination addresses - ie source should be your network (or the specific computer you want to restrict) and destination is the target address

PS: 'Packet Direction' may need to changed also.


----------



## sucr (Aug 19, 2011)

*Re: How to configure router firewall to stop websites*

Thanks for the suggestions, gcavan. I tried them and met success. I was thinking about the packet directions wrongly.

Here are the exact settings that worked:

LAN to WAN
Source Address: Any
Destination Address: the IP of website to block​Returns "Problem loading page" and "The connection has timed out" error in the browser. This is the result I wanted.

Thank you again.


----------

